# Converted from Miracle Whip to Duke's Mayo



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 7, 2020)

I been a Miracle Whip guy all my life.  Kent Rollins says Duke's Mayo is the best stuff out there.  Final broke down and bought some to make his devil eggs.  I about a half jar into it now and really starting to like it.  I guess you can teach a old dog new tricks.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 7, 2020)

Dukes is the only way to go.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Jul 7, 2020)

Other man A's are ok but Dukes Man A's is hands down the best theres ever been!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 7, 2020)

Never seen dukes up here, until one day I stopped at hardee's and they have little packets of dukes...had to give it a try...but then again hard to tell on a greasy fast food burger.  But everyone says it's the best, guess I'll take your word for it. Only way I could get it is off Amazon probably. 

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 7, 2020)

Dukes is where its at! Ever since ive been able to get it here thats all we use!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 7, 2020)

yup...  I'm a dukes fan


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 7, 2020)

My names Jeff and I’m a Dukeaholic :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 7, 2020)

Yup another Dukes family here.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 7, 2020)

I’m a Yankee from down south and a Dukes fan for life.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 7, 2020)

JFG here , dukes us pretty good though


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 7, 2020)

Only Duke's in my house.  Best Mayo out there!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 8, 2020)

I grew up on Miracle Whip.  Really hate the stuff.  I always use mayo, but I've never seen Dukes up here in Alberta.  Gonna have to start looking for it and give it a try.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 8, 2020)

Never seen Duke's in the store. Been a Hellman's fan boy all my life but been really enjoying KEWPIE MAYO, a Japanese brand, that is thicker and more Tangy than American mayo...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 8, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Never seen Duke's in the store. Been a Hellman's fan boy all my life but been really enjoying KEWPIE MAYO, a Japanese brand, that is thicker and more Tangy than American mayo...JJ



If we have the gathering at Farmer's I'll bring you a jar.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 8, 2020)

I found it at Kroger around here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2020)

Well I like Hellman’s better than Duke’s. Grew up on Hellman’s & tried Duke’s a couple of times, but it just doesn’t have the same flavor. At least to me, but I will say they are very close.
Al


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 8, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Never seen dukes up here, until one day I stopped at hardee's and they have little packets of dukes...had to give it a try...but then again hard to tell on a greasy fast food burger.  But everyone says it's the best, guess I'll take your word for it. Only way I could get it is off Amazon probably.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, I found it at walmart...


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 8, 2020)

I grew up on Miracle Whip and Sue is a die hard Best Foods mayo person.

But I bought it cause I heard it was the way to go and we both loved it before it was finished.

So we are converts.....

John


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I like Hellman’s better than Duke’s. Grew up on Hellman’s & tried Duke’s a couple of times, but it just doesn’t have the same flavor. At least to me, but I will say they are very close.
> Al


We all have our flaws I suppose lmao


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 8, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Ryan, I found it at walmart...


If we get to a Walmart I'll have to look. Don't go very often...we seem to be 45 miles away from four separate walmarts,  one in each direction. 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jul 8, 2020)

Dukes instead of Miracle Whip? Nah. I like both miracle whip and mayo. But it is better then Hellmans mayo.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 8, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> If we get to a Walmart I'll have to look. Don't go very often...we seem to be 45 miles away from four separate walmarts,  one in each direction.
> 
> Ryan


I avoid Walmart at all cost.  About they only time I go when need new furnace filters.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2020)

Well, Wife & I always preferred Miracle Whip.
Bear Jr preferred Hellman's Mayo.
So we always had to have both jars crowding the Fridge.
So The Kid got his own house & He took his Hellman's with him.
So I'm afraid to try Dukes, because maybe one of us will like it---Then we'd have to go back to 2 Jars in the Fridge Again.
We'll stick with Miracle Whip!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> If we get to a Walmart I'll have to look. Don't go very often...we seem to be 45 miles away from four separate walmarts,  one in each direction.
> 
> Ryan




We get a lot of stuff from Walmart.
If you order $35 worth of stuff, you get Free Shipping.
Been doing that for better than a year now.
Usually get it in 1 to 3 days.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks for the like JJ it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I been a Miracle Whip guy all my life.  Kent Rollins says Duke's Mayo is the best stuff out there.  Final broke down and bought some to make his devil eggs.  I about a half jar into it now and really starting to like it.  I guess you can teach a old dog new tricks.


Another heathen has come into the light of Dukes mayo. Welcome brother. Welcome!


----------



## callmez (Jul 10, 2020)

Any mayo is better than no mayo at all, but I gotta agree with Duke's -- the best I've had. Still, Miracle Whip on leftover Thanksgiving turkey is tough to beat...


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 11, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I grew up on Miracle Whip and Sue is a die hard Best Foods mayo person. But I bought it cause I heard it was the way to go and we both loved it before it was finished. So we are converts..... John




Well John, Sue obviously has superior taste buds to yours! Best Foods, which is Hellman's back east, was a staple in my house growing up. The fact that we've got five large jugs of Best Foods in the pantry awaiting the next big shutdown means we won't be experimenting with changing anytime soon, tho if I ever see Duke's I'll pick up a jar and give it a shot. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 11, 2020)

You should it is a nice rich creamy change....

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> We get a lot of stuff from Walmart. If you order $35 worth of stuff, you get Free Shipping. Been doing that for better than a year now.
> Usually get it in 1 to 3 days. Bear




My wife orders stuff from Walmart online, drives four minutes away to the store, calls them when she gets there, they come out and put everything in the trunk. No touching, no cooties! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> My wife orders stuff from Walmart online, drives four minutes away to the store, calls them when she gets there, they come out and put everything in the trunk. No touching, no cooties! RAY




That's kinda how we do our Groceries now, except they tell you when to be there, and our Son picks them up.
However the Walmart stuff is different. Not all stores have the items we want, so sometimes $40 worth of stuff comes from a number of stores----Maybe one box from CA, one from NC, and one from PA. One might get here on Monday, one on Wed, and one on Thursday.

Bear


----------

